# Showing off



## tagalogstudent

What's the Tagalog word to describe the action where you are proud of something, and, as direct result, you show it to your friends and family and brag about how great it is?

This is not to be confused with the action where you are arrogant, so you decide to flaunt your accomplishment, much to everyone else's annoyance (also known as "showboating").

In other words, I'm looking for a Tagalog word for the bolded word in the following sentence:

"I want to *show off* my new car."

As opposed to...

"Oh, he's just *showing off* right now!"


----------



## Wacky...

"I want to show off my new car" can technically be translated as "Ito ang ipinagmamalaki kong bago kong sasakyan" but that wouldn't sound very natural, not even as "Pwede ko bang ipagyabang sa inyo itong bago kong sasakyan?"
Okay, maybe _show off_ is not compatible with either _ipagmalaki _or _ipagyabang.

_*Ipagmalaki *means to be proud of something or someone.
- Ipinagmamalaki kita. (I'm proud of you.)

However, pay attention to the following expressions:
Ito/siya ba ang ipinagmamalaki mo?
Ano ba'ng ipinagmamalaki mo?
_Ipinagmamalaki_ here has different connotations which would require a lengthy explanation for you to understand.

*Ipagyabang* means to brag about something, usually ill-naturedly.
*Magyabang *is to brag or to show off.

I hope the others could give you other useful expressions.


----------



## xtech

puede mo sabihin:


*
Ganda ng kotse ko di ba?*





isa itong pagyayabang sa kausap.


----------



## karmllean

I'd translate "I want to *show off* my new car." as:

"Gusto kong ipakita ang bago kong kotse." (this may be neutral, like you just want people to see that you have a new car, or this may be that you're really proud of your new car, depending on the intonation and eagerness of delivery.)  
"Gusto kong iparada ang bago kong kotse." (this is loaded and emphatic, literally, "I want to parade my new car." "Iparada" may also mean "to park")


----------

